# List of all free games.



## Digital Fragger (Jul 18, 2012)

Spoiler



Here is a Big list of free games for you all. 



> _*MMORPG:*_
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





> _*FPS:*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> _*Puzzle:*_
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...






> _*Strategy:*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _*Adventure:*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _*Side scroller or Top Down shooter:*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _*Other:*_
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





> _*Steam Delivered
> *_
> 
> 
> ...




*Additions:*


Spoiler



1. Pirates of Caribbean Online(free to play) : *piratesonline.go.com  - Thanks to Alok.
2. Urban Terror(fps, mp) : *www.urbanterror.info/home/ - Thanks ico
3. Re-Volt (Racing)  Mediafire link  (Abandonware) - Thanks Axes2t2
4. Slender (fps, horror)  *www.slendergame.com/ - Thanks Axes2t2
5. GTA, GTA2, Wild Metal Rockstar Classics - Thanks Anorion
6. Alien Arena (fps, casual): *red.planetarena.org/ - Thanks to Anorion. 
7. The Babylon Project (Simulation) *babylon.hard-light.net/official_downloads.php - Credit to Anorion
8. Assault Cube (fps, mp) : *assault.cubers.net/ - Credit to Anorion 
9. Soldier Front (fps) : *sfront.ijji.com/ - Credit to Anorion 
10. Blood Frontier (fps) : Blood Frontier - Thanks Anorion



*Note: *


Spoiler



1. The word "free" doesn't mean cracked, patched or pirated. All are legit.
2. The above lists of free games are gathered from internet from different sources.
3. Steam free games list is taken from a regularly updated thread on steam forums located *here*.
All *install* links in steam section will only work if you already have *Steam* installed on your PC.
Your internet browser may ask for confirmation to open these links.
4. Report in comments the games that aren't free anymore, or urls doesnt work.
5. If you are having problems running old games on your new computer, use DosBox.
DOSBox, an x86 emulator with DOS





The above list is compiled from different websites and forums(including an old thread on tdf), i'm not the one who took time to compile the whole list. 
Please reply if you know any other good free/free to play games.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 18, 2012)

great thread


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 18, 2012)

good job ! dloading Kings Quest III


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 18, 2012)

^thanks. post a one line review of kings quest 3 if you play it.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Alok (Jul 18, 2012)

Good job mate, i played only Age of empires online and Pirates of Caribbean online in above list.

Hey *Pirates of Caribbean Online* is not in list , its free to play.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 18, 2012)

@Alok, thanks. That was added to the list.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 18, 2012)

Great job!

and here are free Steam games- Free Steam games list - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 18, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Great job!
> 
> and here are free Steam games- Free Steam games list - Steam Users' Forums



Thanks, but the free steam game list is already in the op.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for this.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 18, 2012)

*www.demotivationalposters.org/image/demotivational-poster/0807/hancock-hancock-demotivational-poster-1215285351.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 19, 2012)

Re-Volt - an arcade racing game is an abandonware.

Re-Volt.iso


----------



## ico (Jul 19, 2012)

Urban Terror - Urban Terror

Add in FPS games.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 19, 2012)

Added em. 
Thanks Axes, Re-Volt seems to be a nice game.


----------



## nbaztec (Jul 19, 2012)

Good Job. 

Re-Volt needs a higher mentioning than abandonware. It was one of the best of its times - still is.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 19, 2012)

Slender Game

*www.freeindiegam.es/


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 19, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> ^thanks. post a one line review of kings quest 3 if you play it.


 played it for 1/2 an hr..game is OK..but adventure hai..to have to search for lot of things..thoda chatu type hai ..i guess my taste has changed


----------



## Anorion (Jul 19, 2012)

tfs downloading dystopia 

uh gunbound is a wee bit better in the mmo section than scroller

GTA2
Alien Arena
The Babylon Project (space sim, not Babylon 5 listed above)
Assault Cube
Soldier Front
Blood Frontier

and racing seems to be missing ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 20, 2012)

^added those. yeah, racing section is missing.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 21, 2012)

Put all game lists in a SPOILER tag. thread will look better than


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 2, 2013)

Updated list.. added new f2p titles on steam.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2013)

gr8 list....
Dink Smallwood is excellent game I had played


----------



## maryam88 (Jun 4, 2013)

realy good jobs dear keep it up...


----------

